# Photo Tourney - Animals



## Respital

Hopefully i did this right. 
The topic will be animals, have fun. 

------------------------------------
A tournament involves 11 entries (So there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner. If the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will still only be 10 entries) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the "Off Topic" section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.
----------------------------

Mine for now:


----------



## Calibretto

Mine for now. I'll probably get a good one later on.

http://pic.leech.it/i/f698c/35633a64catcopy.png


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

[strike] Ahhh! I'm going to throw up a random photo JUST FOR NOW until I can find one I really like (since I want to be in this one and can actually join) [/strike]






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/BC and Calgary/DSC_0584-1.jpg

Thar. =]
Had a friend help me pick. I'm so indecisive.
BIG kitty.


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/P7170009.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Here's mine:


----------



## kobaj

Baby buffalo !

http://pic.leech.it/i/698eb/64342c6etn.jpg


----------



## El quad core

Check this guy out!!

http://www.photoseek.com/04AUS-30201-Wombat-large.jpg

Isn't he just the cutest little guy!


----------



## ScOuT

My wife's cats...Odin on the left and Jasper on the right.

Odin - Peterbald
Jasper - Oriental Short Hair


----------



## El quad core

I vote for the picture of the baby buffalo. Its so cute.


----------



## Egon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CleaningGray.JPG


----------



## alexyu

I really hope theres room!

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6813/hehe009.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/A02-2.jpg


----------



## El quad core

That gecko is EPIC!!!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm still sifting through pictures to pick one that I want to use.

No startinggg, please.


----------



## Calibretto

There's still one more spot Ashley, so you have time.


----------



## El quad core

uhh... Calibretto there are already 11 pictures posted unless for some reason you didn't count someone's


----------



## Ramodkk

No, there's only 10 entries so far


----------



## El quad core

maybe I miscounted.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, I made sure I saved my spot with the picture I won with last time... so you kind of do have to wait until I change it. I'm just having problems picking which one I want at the moment... I WILL change it though.


----------



## z400

My entry. 

My dog Munch
Full breed cocker spaniel


She was about a year old in this picture.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Darn! I was in Chicago for a while and missed this... I had the perfect picture too.


----------



## speedyink

Gaaah!

Maybe you could squeeze in one more 

http://fc69.deviantart.com/fs42/i/2009/058/8/c/King_of_Cats_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

FINALLY picked one.
I like the kitty Speedyink. I have some pictures of my kitty near a window (may he R.I.P.), too. Some cool lighting.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's mine in case you decide to use it.






http://fc71.deviantart.com/fs42/f/2009/060/6/5/dog_by_jordannb.jpg


----------



## speedyink

Hyper_Kagome said:


> FINALLY picked one.
> I like the kitty Speedyink. I have some pictures of my kitty near a window (may he R.I.P.), too. Some cool lighting.



Thanks.  He's like a big teddy bear, he let's his owner treat him as such anyway.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

speedyink said:


> Thanks.  He's like a big teddy bear, he let's his owner treat him as such anyway.



Yeahhh, my Smokey was a big cuddly teddy bear, too. Could do anything to that cat and he'd never scratch or hiss, just purr all happy like.
I miss him.


----------



## DirtyD86

i know i missed the cut for the contest, but i still wanted to post this for comic relief.

i present to you, a possum eating a biscuit. this guy wandered onto my back porch last summer. he was pretty cute despite the fact he wanted to eat my face


----------



## Calibretto

Sweet, let's throw this poll up.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, go Respital!


----------



## El quad core

Please vote for the picture of the wombat I put up. hehe I love them. I am going to vote for the baby buffalo picture myself.


----------



## Respital

El quad core said:


> Please vote for the picture of the wombat I put up. hehe I love them. I am going to vote for the baby buffalo picture myself.



Did you take that photo? 

It has a watermark on it, please provide one without for the poll.


----------



## El quad core

I don't know what a watermark is. I did not take the picture myself but I don't think I was the only person.


----------



## Respital

El quad core said:


> I don't know what a watermark is. I did not take the picture myself but I don't think I was the only person.



From what i know, you have to have taken the photo yourself, but I'll wait for confirmation from another member until i post the voting thread.


----------



## Ramodkk

El quad core, you DO have to have taken the picture yourself. I think it was pretty obvious hehe.

And no, everybody's pictures are legit. They're just good photographers


----------



## Respital

ramodkk said:


> El quad core, you DO have to have taken the picture yourself. I think it was pretty obvious hehe.
> 
> And no, everybody's pictures are legit. They're just good photographers



Alright in that case then i will not be including your photo El quad core.

Thanks for the confirmation ramodkk.

Based on that Egon's entry will also be rejected, due to the fact that it's from wikipedia. Meaning the last entry will be from speedyink, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, last one would be speedy's.


----------



## Respital

ramodkk said:


> Yeah, last one would be speedy's.



Thanks, for the confirmation.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Yeah, last one would be speedy's.



drat... if only I had put it in my first post, I thought I was too late then. =/


----------



## Respital

k it's up http://www.computerforum.com/146994-photo-tourney-poll-animals.html


----------



## Calibretto

Sweet, it's nice to have these competitions rolling smoothly.


----------



## Respital

Irishwhistle said:


> drat... if only I had put it in my first post, I thought I was too late then. =/



Better luck next time i guess.



Calibretto said:


> Sweet, it's nice to have these competitions rolling smoothly.



Yeah, hopefully they keep going smooth.


----------



## Egon

Respital said:


> Alright in that case then i will not be including your photo El quad core.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation ramodkk.
> 
> Based on that Egon's entry will also be rejected, due to the fact that it's from wikipedia. Meaning the last entry will be from speedyink, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



What? I took that picture myself!!  I'm sorry that I use wikipedia to store my images? I hate photobucket with a passion.


----------



## speedyink

Respital said:


> Meaning the last entry will be from speedyink, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



Yay


----------

